# Anyone still using (old) NI Massive for Cinematic work?



## gsilbers (Jun 7, 2022)

Trying to see if there is still intrests in new sound sets or if its even being used that much anymore? 

NI still has it part of their komplete collection.


----------



## samphony (Jun 7, 2022)

I never bought massive x. I still use massive.


----------



## method1 (Jun 7, 2022)

I still use it often, I wish they would update the graphics though.


----------



## Peter Satera (Jun 7, 2022)

Yup! Massive X is a bit mental. XD


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 7, 2022)

Since Massive X is a completely different synth, is there a difference between an 'old' Massive and the one currently available?

I got Massive last year, and I love it. It is one of the many synths that, thus far, I don't really program, but only use presets with. But there are many outstanding textural presets out there that are perfect for cinematic contexts.

As to whether new such preset packs are being released, I can't really remember. I haven't kept track of what was released when. I'm pretty sure that I've seen new soundsets advertised from time to time; but I'm also pretty sure that the ones I have are mostly old.

Leap Into The Void was still advertising a Massive subscription, to get regular updates with new presets. But I don't believe that there have been any new presets for any synth from Leap Into The Void since I got Massive.

I do also love Massive X and Absynth (I've made more attempts at creating my own patches with those two); but Massive retains a distinctive character of its own, so it is always a synth I consider using in projects.


----------



## RogiervG (Jun 7, 2022)

i used to use it, but changed to others (Diva/Zebra e.g.) over time.
Padshop as an alternative to absynth too e.g.
Better interfaces, workflow.. and the sound is better too (in many cases).

TLDR: no, not anymore.


----------



## GregSilver (Jun 7, 2022)

I would love to use Massive. But i can't read anything wthout magnifying glass. So... no.


----------



## Pier (Jun 7, 2022)

I haven't used it in almost a decade.


----------



## Crowe (Jun 7, 2022)

I did until recently but it's all Serum and Phaseplant now. Personally, I don't think Massive's sound is interesting or special enough to warrant continued use at this point.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 7, 2022)

Pier said:


> I haven't used it in almost a decade.


Didn't there use to be a sad face emoji for these moments?


----------



## Crowe (Jun 7, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Didn't there use to be a sad face emoji for these moments?


Dunno about that, there's stuff I haven't used in a decade and I'm pretty fine with that.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 7, 2022)

Crowe said:


> Dunno about that, there's stuff I haven't used in a decade and I'm pretty fine with that.


----------



## Pier (Jun 7, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Didn't there use to be a sad face emoji for these moments?


VSTs don't have feelings and don't care if we don't use them anymore.





Right?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 7, 2022)

Pier said:


> VSTs don't have feelings and don't care if we don't use them anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You’ve seen Tron, right?


----------



## rnb_2 (Jun 7, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Didn't there use to be a sad face emoji for these moments?


Was there ever an explanation for why the fifth "reaction" emoji disappeared on VI-C?


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jun 7, 2022)

I used it on one library track ever and it was just some arp preset. Massive X seems cool but I'll probably just do the same. Between Zebra/Diva, Reaktor/Absynth/FM8 and half a dozen physical modeling and granulars each I'm not sure I can think about much more. Although both Massives seem quite capable.


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 7, 2022)

Massive-X may not be the most intuitive synth but it sounds great.


----------



## tressie5 (Jun 7, 2022)

Sigh. Doesn't this just break your heart?


----------



## KerrySmith (Jun 7, 2022)

I use it, but mostly for original programming. I can't use Massive X because I still have a pre-AVX processor (old cheesegrater) and I don't know if they will be able to port it to my next computer (Apple Silicon). Massive (original) still works.


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 7, 2022)

Well, i wish ni came out with Massive2 and have it be just more of an update. 
Use oscillators from monarch, new wavetable/import your own,
An easier step modulator/middle part that’s as easy as serums.
, updated fx. And being able to import previous presets.

Oh And a new skin that could be updated by 3rd party folks ala diva/zebra.

Nor sure why ni went w such a (drumroll) massive change! (crash …dad joke off/) 

I like the sound of massive for certain things. It basically created a whole genre of music with Skrilex style dubstep. Very prominent In your face aggressive stuff and wobbles.
now serum is king for that .


----------



## rnb_2 (Jun 7, 2022)

KerrySmith said:


> I use it, but mostly for original programming. I can't use Massive X because I still have a pre-AVX processor (old cheesegrater) and I don't know if they will be able to port it to my next computer (Apple Silicon). Massive (original) still works.


Massive X is, surprisingly, already working on Apple Silicon, though it’s not native.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 7, 2022)

rnb_2 said:


> Was there ever an explanation for why the fifth "reaction" emoji disappeared on VI-C?


I haven't seen anything. Which, ironically, makes me very sad face.


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Jun 7, 2022)

Im all into upcycling. Can i give old used software back to the seller, so they can make something new out of the code?

Somebody already tried mailing NI their files back? And how many zip files of the old Massive would they need to make one Massive X? 10 or more?


----------



## rnb_2 (Jun 8, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I haven't seen anything. Which, ironically, makes me very sad face.


And now it's back!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 8, 2022)

rnb_2 said:


> And now it's back!


Yay! I think...


----------



## Spiral Gruv (Jun 10, 2022)

I still use it. I stayed away from it for a long time because I associated it with the brostep sort of sound, which isn't really a complete picture of the synth. I find it solid and pretty versatile. It doesn't have the "shiny new thing" vibe anymore but I'm kind of ornery and I want to find the thing that people have forgotten about or slept on.


----------



## zzz00m (Jun 10, 2022)

This book, *How to Make a Noise: Analog Synthesis - Kindle Edition*,
published in 2011, uses NI Massive as one of the example synths. A tutorial on virtual analog synth programming, available as a Kindle e-book for $2.99

"Look Inside" for a preview.


----------

